# Do Barbados Blue GTOs use the same color interior stitching as Impulse Blue?



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone know?
Thanks.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No, the barbados, impulse, and midnight blues are all different.


----------

